# Experience w/Prestige Hi-Dome Pressure Cooker - Old Style?



## Mad Cook (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone in the UK had any problems with rubber gaskets for the Prestige Hi-Dome pressure cooker? I have 2 of the old-style H-Ds which are in excellent condition, with no damage and over the last few months I have bought 2 replacement Prestige gaskets and both have let steam out through the seal. They were both labelled "genuine Prestige parts" for my cookers' reference numbers. One was noticeably smaller than the other by about 2 mm but both leaked steam.

The current owners of the brand aren't interested - they told me to buy a new-style H-D! Doubtless the spares are made in China or elsewhere in the Far East but that's no excuse for substandard products.

If anyone has had a similar problem and has overcome it I'd be grateful for some info.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2014)

What a nuisance. If I get that kind of "customer service" response, I don't buy that brand again. Yeah right, "Buy a new one so we can stop properly supporting that one in a few years."


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know what kind of material your gaskets are made of but many years ago I was told to store my pressure cooker gaskets around the outside of the body of the cooker.  Gaskets naturally shrink and doing this helps to prevent or slow down this process.  You might try that.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 1, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I don't know what kind of material your gaskets are made of but many years ago I was told to store my pressure cooker gaskets around the outside of the body of the cooker. Gaskets naturally shrink and doing this helps to prevent or slow down this process. You might try that.


Thanks for that Katie. They are rubber and I might try your suggestion.

 It's odd really as the old ones didn't leak steam until they were ready for replacing. Ths seems to be a new problem.


----------

